# As incels, injecting T is the way to go



## Deleted member 6409 (Jul 20, 2021)

lets be real

we can't fix our ugly faces, posture, skin, looks, etc

so the best next thing to do is to inject a shit load of t and become a quiet, ticking time bomb, that can snap at any moment

we can call ourselves ugly all we want, but at least no one will call us ugly (at least not in front of our face)


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 20, 2021)

Are you the guy with the jaw implant?


----------



## BrownBoy (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jul 20, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Are you the guy with the jaw implant?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 20, 2021)

oh yeah bro, I’d be too scared to call him ugly to his face


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jul 20, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> View attachment 1234756
> 
> oh yeah bro, I’d be too scared to call him ugly to his face


 you would pussy


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 20, 2021)

Roiding has too many risks. I'm staying natty for life.








Reminder for Roidcucks (and SARMsCucks too)


TEMPORARY GAINS, PERMANENT NEGATIVE SIDE AFFECTS. see my other thread -> https://looksmax.org/threads/steriods-are-a-massive-healthmin-and-can-also-be-a-looksmin-too.171251/ JFL at destroying your organs and homeostasis for "muh gainz brah". The human body can't handle being on cycle forever...




looksmax.org


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 20, 2021)

Steroids can make you gain lots of muscle mass very quickly, but the problem is not only the many side effects which can shorten your lifespan by many years but also the fact that you will gain muscle while on cycle and lose muscle while off cycle.

So instead of slowly getting better and better over time without losing anything, if you're on steroids, your level of muscle mass and strength will fluctuate a lot over time and this usually leads to body dysmorphia because no matter what you try to do, you can never look your best consistently.

Steroids can also speed up aging, which is why if you look at the body transformation of Eddie Hall over a period of 30 years, you can see that at the age of 21, he looked like he was in his late 30s, and at the age of 18, he looked like he was in his late 20s.
The same thing happened with Hafthor Bjornsson.
And it was when they started using very high doses that they started to age the fastest.

When people on here say stupid things like "steroids make your jaw stronger", they forget that this is due to the fact that you can be shredded at 7% body fat easily while on steroids, which will make your face look much leaner than if you were 15%.

But women like guys who have muscular lean physiques, not necessarily guys who are shredded to the bone below 10% body fat. 10-15% body fat is the ideal range.

So, although you progress faster than a natural, it comes at the cost of your self image, your self esteem, your health, and of course, your looks, which defeats the purpose of taking steroids.

Many guys will point to Jeff Seid, David Laid, other famous social media influencers or celebrities like the rock or Arnold Schwarzennegger as examples without realizing that those guys have great genetics for taking steroids, unlike most men. Don't think for a second that if you took what they took, you would look the same because that's not how it works.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Steroids can make you gain lots of muscle mass very quickly, but the problem is not only the many side effects which can shorten your lifespan by many years but also the fact that you will gain muscle while on cycle and lose muscle while off cycle.
> 
> So instead of slowly getting better and better over time without losing anything, if you're on steroids, your level of muscle mass and strength will fluctuate a lot over time and this usually leads to body dysmorphia because no matter what you try to do, you can never look your best consistently.
> 
> ...


Why do steroids give you the ability to be 7% as opposed to training natty?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Why do steroids give you the ability to be 7% as opposed to training natty?


Because when you inject testosterone, you have more testosterone in your body.

Testosterone is the male hormone that allows you to build muscle and lose fat easily
Estrogen is the female hormone that allows you to lose muscle and gain fat easily.

Both men and women have both testosterone and estrogen, but men have more testosterone and women have more estrogen.

That is why men are twice as strong and twice as muscular as women on average and men also have twice the muscular and strength potential of women.

Since higher testosterone makes it easier to stay lean, it allows you to drop to a body fat percentage that is so low that a normal man with normal testosterone levels would suffer at.

By the way, this is all information that is very accessible on youtube if you only watch the good fitness channels and don't listen to morons who try to sell you stuff.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Because when you inject testosterone, you have more testosterone in your body.
> 
> Testosterone is the male hormone that allows you to build muscle and lose fat easily
> Estrogen is the female hormone that allows you to lose muscle and gain fat easily.
> ...


I took SARMs and kept all my gains though. 2 years of gains in 2 cycles.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I took SARMs and kept all my gains though. 2 years of gains in 2 cycles.


Send me the link


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 20, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> View attachment 1234752







Virgin zyzz vs chad tellem t.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> View attachment 1234803
> 
> Virgin zyzz vs chad tellem t.


Nothing special. I see boomers at Walmart with better frames and thicker wrists than the guy on the left.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 20, 2021)

SalFerrari said:


> yes


You look way above average. Why are you still on this site? Dont you get laid without problems?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Nothing special. I see boomers at Walmart with better frames and thicker wrists than the guy on the left.


Jfl, that's not the point. Point is zyzz looked like shit for all the drugs he took and tellem t never injected once and mogs him to death.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> Jfl, that's not the point. Point is zyzz looked like shit for all the drugs he took and tellem t never injected once and mogs him to death.


Zyzz is still much more attractive roided than not roided.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I took SARMs and kept all my gains though. 2 years of gains in 2 cycles.


That's because you werent gymmaxed, if you are gymmaxed then you will lose all gains beyond your genetic potential. Still worthed, not sarms of course, sarms are for faggets.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

TITUS said:


> That's because you werent gymmaxed, if you are gymmaxed then you will lose all gains beyond your genetic potential. Still worthed, not sarms of course, sarms are for faggets.


Don't mind getting my genetic potential in 3 months. I don't understand why they're for faggots.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Steroids can make you gain lots of muscle mass very quickly, but the problem is not only the many side effects which can shorten your lifespan by many years but also the fact that you will gain muscle while on cycle and lose muscle while off cycle.
> 
> So instead of slowly getting better and better over time without losing anything, if you're on steroids, your level of muscle mass and strength will fluctuate a lot over time and this usually leads to body dysmorphia because no matter what you try to do, you can never look your best consistently.
> 
> ...


You have no idea what the fuck you’re talking about. You don’t lose gains if you cruise instead of PCT. Steroids won’t speed up aging unless you’re running very heavy cycles. JFL at posting such a long response with ZERO valuable information in it.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Don't mind getting my genetic potential in 3 months. I don't understand why they're for faggots.


Because people in this thread are retards


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

TITUS said:


> That's because you werent gymmaxed, if you are gymmaxed then you will lose all gains beyond your genetic potential. Still worthed, not sarms of course, sarms are for faggets.


You don’t lose gains if you cruise dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Because when you inject testosterone, you have more testosterone in your body.
> 
> Testosterone is the male hormone that allows you to build muscle and lose fat easily
> Estrogen is the female hormone that allows you to lose muscle and gain fat easily.
> ...


MPMD is the only good Youtube fitness channel end of story.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> Jfl, that's not the point. Point is zyzz looked like shit for all the drugs he took and tellem t never injected once and mogs him to death.


You’re a giga retard


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 20, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> View attachment 1234752


This pic is copium. Yeah chad is 7% bodyfat untrained  what an exaggeration


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

Daw said:


> This pic is copium. Yeah chad is 7% bodyfat untrained  what an exaggeration


Exactly. Just use an extreme example to avoid putting in the work. Who cares, less competition for guys like me that aren’t retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 20, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Exactly. Just use an extreme example to avoid putting in the work. Who cares, less competition for guys like me that aren’t retarded.


Indeed. They have self destructive mindset, inferior genes and mind.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jul 20, 2021)

SalFerrari said:


> lets be real
> 
> we can't fix our ugly faces, posture, skin, looks, etc
> 
> ...


Yupp
I’m gonna overdose on T in a month once I’m back home


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You’re a giga retard


He admitted to taking test, tren(1 gram a week during blasts!), sustanon, deca, and dbol(almost everything).


----------



## .👽. (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You don’t lose gains if you cruise dumbass


and what if i don't want to cruise? will i lose? i want to roid to reach my Natural limit


----------



## BrownBoy (Jul 21, 2021)

Dumb fucks here just gonna act like frame is nothing and there are people who just have better frame and genetics than them and will mog the living shit out of them if they take roids while they cope adding pounds of muscles being a framelet and still get mogged by people with better frame. Ofc being a gymmaxxed incel >> untrained normie though. I am not against gymmaxxing but that not everyone needs roids.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> and what if i don't want to cruise? will i lose? i want to roid to reach my Natural limit


No point then


----------



## .👽. (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> No point then


just want to reach my nat limit faster


----------



## BrownBoy (Jul 21, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> and what if i don't want to cruise? will i lose? i want to roid to reach my Natural limit


You will reach you natty limit faster, just educate yourself with proper pct and you'll be fine. You're trading time with some potential organ health in the long run, but it's unlikely you'll fuck yourself up permanentaly.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> just want to reach my nat limit faster


Train natty idk much about PCTing so I’m not the guy to ask.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Don't mind getting my genetic potential in 3 months. I don't understand why they're for faggots.


You need many cycles, you are delusional.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You don’t lose gains if you cruise dumbass


Watch your mouth stupid greycel. Some people don't want to be hooked on exogenous drugs for life, retard.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

TITUS said:


> You need many cycles, you are delusional.


Two 6 week cycles should work out.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Two 6 week cycles should work out.


To reach your genetic potential from 0 and with SARMS? Delusional.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> MPMD is the only good Youtube fitness channel end of story.


Kneesovertoesguy and athlean X are good too tho


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 21, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> View attachment 1234752


what ahout untrained incel?


----------



## grimy (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Train natty idk much about PCTing so I’m not the guy to ask.



You should make a thread on your stack. You're prob one of the few guys using roids here that vouch for them.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 21, 2021)

grimy said:


> You should make a thread on your stack. You're prob one of the few guys using roids here that vouch for them.


Nothing crazy. I’m just running 500 test with Fin/RU. Not gonna convince retards to do the obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Kneesovertoesguy and athlean X are good too tho


Over for you if you watch Athlean X


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

TITUS said:


> To reach your genetic potential from 0 and with SARMS? Delusional.


Well I did it so don't know what to tell you. I'm obviously like 15-20% BF and bloated but I went from not being able to bench 135 to benching 275 in 2 cycles.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 21, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Watch your mouth stupid greycel. Some people don't want to be hooked on exogenous drugs for life, retard.


All I’m saying is if you’re going to cycle it’s a commitment and you might as well cruise to keep your gains instead of losing them via PCT.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> All I’m saying is if you’re going to cycle it’s a commitment and you might as well cruise to keep your gains instead of losing them via PCT.


If you are not over your genetic potential you can keep most.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Well I did it so don't know what to tell you. I'm obviously like 15-20% BF and bloated but I went from not being able to bench 135 to benching 275 in 2 cycles.


Go compete in strongman then lol.
Tales from the gym's basement.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 21, 2021)

TITUS said:


> If you are not over your genetic potential you can keep most.


Yes but the point of roiding IMO is to look better than your natty potential. But ppl should do what they want.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Yes but the point of roiding IMO is to look better than your natty potential. But ppl should do what they want.


Yes, just do what you need to do to get the pussy, for me is enough 1-2 cycles a year and then PCT.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Go compete in strongman then lol.
> Tales from the gym's basement.


275 lb bench press isn't that crazy. You seem to be the one in the basement.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Kneesovertoesguy and athlean X are good too tho


They're cope tbh. They just want to differentiate from normal trainers with their advanced workouts but I don't think they're that effective. I did kneesovertoesguy's workouts and my knees still hurt. Only thing that helped was getting my squat number up. It's just a different and imo less effective way to get the same results.


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> They're cope tbh. They just want to differentiate from normal trainers with their advanced workouts but I don't think they're that effective. I did kneesovertoesguy's workouts and my knees still hurt. Only thing that helped was getting my squat number up. It's just a different and imo less effective way to get the same results.


arent you also 6"7? why tf are you doing normal squats at that height. im 6"6.5 for legs i only do leg curls/extensions, hack squat (i have no knee issues with this) and leg press. you dont need to squat.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> arent you also 6"7? why tf are you doing normal squats at that height. im 6"6.5 for legs i only do leg curls/extensions, hack squat (i have no knee issues with this) and leg press. you dont need to squat.


What's the issue with squats? I have no problem getting to parallel and even ATG (with lighter weights). Leg extensions are bad for the ACL.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> They're cope tbh. They just want to differentiate from normal trainers with their advanced workouts but I don't think they're that effective. I did kneesovertoesguy's workouts and my knees still hurt. Only thing that helped was getting my squat number up. It's just a different and imo less effective way to get the same results.


Everyone's different in terms of what exercise work for them to get results and this is definite (H2O). Kneesovertoesguy is about progressively getting better in knee strength and he has a training method for individuals with really bad knees as he has himself. Personally I implement some of their exercises 
they offer good stuff, doesn't mean you have to train the way that works for them.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 21, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Over for you if you watch Athlean X


Over if you don't implement face pulls in your daily rotator cuff exercise routine


----------



## TakaTeo (Jul 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What's the issue with squats? I have no problem getting to parallel and even ATG (with lighter weights). Leg extensions are bad for the ACL.


i find squats fuck my knees. i have good form, have had many people check it out and help me with it but to no avail. I also don't deadlift or flat bench. these three exercises whilst being staples of lifting are the trifecta of eventual injuries. even with perfect form these exercises will still eventually injure you.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 275 lb bench press isn't that crazy. You seem to be the one in the basement.


You are retarded, record yourself benching that or it's just a bunch of tales from the SARMs aids infected faggot.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Don't mind getting my genetic potential in 3 months. I don't understand why they're for faggots.





LooksOverAll said:


> Two 6 week cycles should work out.


You claim you only need this to reach your genetic potential and do a 275 lb bench press, if you are not the most retarded user of this site, you are up there.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 22, 2021)

I will do roids soon ngl


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 26, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You’re a giga retard


That actually sounds like something the Stifmeister would say.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 26, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You have no idea what the fuck you’re talking about. You don’t lose gains if you cruise instead of PCT. Steroids won’t speed up aging unless you’re running very heavy cycles. JFL at posting such a long response with ZERO valuable information in it.


The main reason why I don't do steroids is because I don't want to have to keep injecting for the rest of my life because once you start, you can't stop and maintain. And besides, unless your genetics are the bottom 1%, you can get a great physique in 2-3 years of natural training.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 26, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> The main reason why I don't do steroids is because I don't want to have to keep injecting for the rest of my life because once you start, you can't stop and maintain. And besides, unless your genetics are the bottom 1%, you can get a great physique in 2-3 years of natural training.


I disagree. I think you can have a decent physique natty but you can never achieve a Zyzz or Jeff Seid level physique without using steroids. To build a physique that gets you laid based on physique alone you need steroids.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 26, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I disagree. I think you can have a decent physique natty but you can never achieve a Zyzz or Jeff Seid level physique without using steroids. To build a physique that gets you laid based on physique alone you need steroids.


@fogdart would highly disagree with you. He gets laid on Tinder with a natty physique


----------



## fogdart (Jul 26, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> @fogdart would highly disagree with you. He gets laid on Tinder with a natty physique


you don't need Jeff seid or zyzz tier physique to get laid on Tinder. This should be enough:

*Natty and lean:*


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 26, 2021)

fogdart said:


> you don't need Jeff seid or zyzz tier physique to get laid on Tinder. This should be enough:
> 
> *Natty and lean:*



Enough to bang average girls on Tinder, but if any of those guys walk into a bar/club they will be giga mogged. Would literally look DYEL in a tshirt. Terrible physiques tbh.


----------



## fogdart (Jul 26, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Enough to bang average girls on Tinder, but if any of those guys walk into a bar/club they will be giga mogged. Would literally look DYEL in a tshirt. Terrible physiques tbh.


Guys who look like JEff Seid or Zyzz are extremely rare IRL. Also, club slaying is almost non existent these days. Online dating is where everyone gets girls and these guys will slay for sure

@copingvolcel


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 26, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Guys who look like JEff Seid or Zyzz are extremely rare IRL. Also, club slaying is almost non existent these days. Online dating is where everyone gets girls and these guys will slay for sure
> 
> @copingvolcel


LMAO are you a retard? Bars/clubs are my main source of lays and dates during the week. Probably non-existent for you because you look DYEL the second you put a shirt on. Bars/clubs are for jacked guys over 6 foot. And guys that look like Jeff Seid/Zyzz are rare which is the point of looking like that. If every guy had a top tier physique it would matter less.


----------



## Doober (Jul 26, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I disagree. I think you can have a decent physique natty but you can never achieve a Zyzz or Jeff Seid level physique without using steroids. To build a physique that gets you laid based on physique alone you need steroids.


Yeah pretty much. The biggest issue with natural lifting is that a guy has to have a degree of bodyfat to get truly large


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 27, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> LMAO are you a retard? Bars/clubs are my main source of lays and dates during the week. Probably non-existent for you because you look DYEL the second you put a shirt on. Bars/clubs are for jacked guys over 6 foot. And guys that look like Jeff Seid/Zyzz are rare which is the point of looking like that. If every guy had a top tier physique it would matter less.


You're larping. If you really had a Zyzz physique, you wouldn't come here to brag because you'd be too busy with your busy lifestyle of partying and getting laid.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 27, 2021)

Doober said:


> Yeah pretty much. The biggest issue with natural lifting is that a guy has to have a degree of bodyfat to get truly large


That is false, you don't have to be fat to look big as a natural, you just can't be shredded to the bone. Also, the best players that I have seen always had a natty physique like Brad Pitt in Fight Club, none of them looked like Zyzz or Jeff Seid, and it was enough for women.


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Jul 27, 2021)

SalFerrari said:


> lets be real
> 
> we can't fix our ugly faces, posture, skin, looks, etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> You're larping. If you really had a Zyzz physique, you wouldn't come here to brag because you'd be too busy with your busy lifestyle of partying and getting laid.


I'm running a cycle you absolute fucking retard, my physique progress isn't complete.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 27, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I'm running a cycle you absolute fucking retard, my physique progress isn't complete.


Hey Stifler, remember that time when you ate dog shit?


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Hey Stifler, remember that time when you ate dog shit?


PM me if you want to see physique


----------



## .👽. (Jul 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> The main reason why I don't do steroids is because I don't want to have to keep injecting for the rest of my life because once you start, you can't stop and maintain. And besides, unless your genetics are the bottom 1%, you can get a great physique in 2-3 years of natural training.


what happens if u don't inject after 1-2 cycles?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 27, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> what happens if u don't inject after 1-2 cycles?


Your testosterone levels crash and you quickly lose all your gains.

The only way to prevent this is to do Testosterone Replacement Therapy right after (TRT), but even then, you have to keep injecting to maintain your gains, because when you're on TRT, you inject testosterone.

And, if you didn't take PCT to keep your natural testosterone production healthy, then you will have very low testosterone levels when you stop taking steroids or TRT, so you will look far worse than the average man.

Taking steroids isn't a simple shortcut, it's a completely different path that leads to fast results at first but what you gain while on drugs is never permanent, which means that if you stop and restart later on, you will have to start over from scratch. Meanwhile, a natural lifter who has been training hard for 3 years consistently will be able to regain ALL his muscle mass within 3 months of training even if he stops for 5 years. The only time that this doesn't apply is if you try to regain your muscle mass at like 60 years old, then, because your testosterone levels are lower, you won't be able to look like when you were 20, unless you're on TRT.

If you inject TRT after 40 to fix low testosterone levels, you will be able to have a very impressive physique even in your 60s and 70s or older. The reason why men in their 60s, 70s and 80s are usually either fat or very skinny and frail is because as you age, your testosterone levels drop so much that building muscle becomes impossible and gaining fat becomes so easy. The old people that you see with an amazing physique aren't natural, they are on TRT. TRT isn't steroids, it is much more healthy and it can be legally prescribed by a doctor if you have low testosterone levels.


----------



## .👽. (Jul 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Your testosterone levels crash and you quickly lose all your gains.
> 
> The only way to prevent this is to do Testosterone Replacement Therapy right after (TRT), but even then, you have to keep injecting to maintain your gains, because when you're on TRT, you inject testosterone.
> 
> ...


damn, i thought getting your goal body with injecting and then doing PCT would be enough


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Your testosterone levels crash and you quickly lose all your gains.
> 
> The only way to prevent this is to do Testosterone Replacement Therapy right after (TRT), but even then, you have to keep injecting to maintain your gains, because when you're on TRT, you inject testosterone.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be a dick in the thread, but it's just that your steroid knowledge isn't good and you shouldn't give advice if you're not cycling/blasting yourself. Aside from that I agree with most of what you're saying. Yes you can get a good physique natty but if you want to look elite like a fitness influencer or Men's physique competitor you need steroids. A good natty physique is a complement to your overall looks but if you want to get laid off your physique alone you need an elite physique.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I don't mean to be a dick in the thread, but it's just that your steroid knowledge isn't good and you shouldn't give advice if you're not cycling/blasting yourself. Aside from that I agree with most of what you're saying. Yes you can get a good physique natty but if you want to look elite like a fitness influencer or Men's physique competitor you need steroids. A good natty physique is a complement to your overall looks but if you want to get laid off your physique alone you need an elite physique.


I'm not talking about getting laid based on physique alone.

I'm talking about already having an above average face, top 1% height and being white, then the only thing that is missing is acquiring a muscular ripped physique.

Being skinny is the only reason why I am not slaying right now. As it has been said on TRP many times, you need to be muscular to do very well with women. You don't have to be on steroids to look like you lift in a t-shirt.

Of course, if you have a very ugly face and you are short, then only steroids can help you to look good enough to get laid easily.

But if you already have many things above average and only have your skinny body as a weakness, then you don't need steroids to fix the problem.

I'm already 6 foot 4, with an above average jaw, above average looks in the face, thick hair and hollow cheeks at 15% body fat, so if I was muscular, then my looks would be completely on point. I don't need to be muscular to get some women, but to get the widest appeal possible, I do need that a good natural physique.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> damn, i thought getting your goal body with injecting and then doing PCT would be enough


If it was that easy, then everybody would do it.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 29, 2021)

Colvin188 said:


> Roiding has too many risks. I'm staying natty for life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you will remain permavirgin


----------



## klamus (Jul 29, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> arent you also 6"7? why tf are you doing normal squats at that height. im 6"6.5 for legs i only do leg curls/extensions, hack squat (i have no knee issues with this) and leg press. you dont need to squat.


Lmao what a coping squatlet


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> arent you also 6"7? why tf are you doing normal squats at that height. im 6"6.5 for legs i only do leg curls/extensions, hack squat (i have no knee issues with this) and leg press. you dont need to squat.


Squats are superior to any other leg exercise for building the quads.
Deadlifts are the best for building glutes and hamstrings and strengthening the lower back.

Machine exercises give you subpar results in comparison so they are a waste of time. This has nothing to do with height btw.
Tall people need to focus even more on squatting than short people because their legs will always look small even if they get really strong at leg exercises, simply because their limbs are longer, I should know, I'm 6 foot 4 after all.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Over for you if you watch Athlean X


retards watch fake natties on youtube, and believe the fact their natty and then attack roid users  its so funny reading these threads


----------



## Germania (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I don't mean to be a dick in the thread, but it's just that your steroid knowledge isn't good and you shouldn't give advice if you're not cycling/blasting yourself. Aside from that I agree with most of what you're saying. Yes you can get a good physique natty but if you want to look elite like a fitness influencer or Men's physique competitor you need steroids. A good natty physique is a complement to your overall looks but if you want to get laid off your physique alone you need an elite physique.


The thing is, that people don't know how much fucking work it is and how many years it needs for the average Joe to get a lean and good natty physique. Let's take Marc Fitt as an example:



To walk around like him, you need to dedicate a lot and this forever. I have/had a body like him as a natty and i can tell you, that it needs so much work if you don't have godlike genes. Just go to a random Gym here in Germany, how many guys have a lean high end (possible) natural achievable body like Marc Fitt? Maybe one out of 200-300 guys and they are most likely on gear.


----------



## Alesund (Jul 29, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Because when you inject testosterone, you have more testosterone in your body.
> 
> Testosterone is the male hormone that allows you to build muscle and lose fat easily
> Estrogen is the female hormone that allows you to lose muscle and gain fat easily.
> ...


I still have no idea why you, a mf that trained for 4 years and couldn't even bench ONE plate for a single rep, are giving advice on how steroids will affect you as if you're a experienced roider who's done a few cycles and tried out a a lot of drugs.Armchair proffessor maggots like you should gtfo your room and do something with your life.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

Alesund said:


> I still have no idea why you, a mf that trained for 4 years and couldn't even bench ONE plate for a single rep, are giving advice on how steroids will affect you as if you're a experienced roider who's done a few cycles and tried out a a lot of drugs.Armchair proffessor maggots like you should gtfo your room and do something with your life.


Exactly this. He’s typing out essays with zero useful info in them and just copy pasting whatever he saw on Alphadestiny’a YouTube channel


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> I'm not talking about getting laid based on physique alone.
> 
> I'm talking about already having an above average face, top 1% height and being white, then the only thing that is missing is acquiring a muscular ripped physique.
> 
> ...


You have absolute terrible genetics for getting big. And you’re a retard when it comes to actual bodybuilding info. Please don’t ever talk about steroids/gear ever again. And btw most guys that are jacked at 6’4 are using steroids.


----------



## BrownBoy (Jul 29, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> damn, i thought getting your goal body with injecting and then doing PCT would be enough


It is. @copingvolcel doesn't know what he's talking about. Username checks out 👀 coping forsure


----------



## .👽. (Jul 29, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> It is. @copingvolcel doesn't know what he's talking about. Username checks out 👀 coping forsure


soo i inject once or twice, get my dream body, do a pct and im fine then? ofc i will lose some but not all right?


----------



## BrownBoy (Jul 29, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> soo i inject once or twice, get my dream body, do a pct and im fine then? ofc i will lose some but not all right?


Exactly, you wouldn't lose ALL the gains you made, but you may lose like 40% from the peak.


----------



## .👽. (Jul 29, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> Exactly, you wouldn't lose ALL the gains you made, but you may lose like 40% from the peak.


and will my natural T levels come back?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You have absolute terrible genetics for getting big. And you’re a retard when it comes to actual bodybuilding info. Please don’t ever talk about steroids/gear ever again. And btw most guys that are jacked at 6’4 are using steroids.


This is the most that is achievable natty at 6'4"+ while being low BF:
















In my opinion this size is good enough since frame and bigger bone structure will make you appear much more impressive in person. Any more than that will result in lots of fat in addition to muscle. To get to Rob Gronkowski or an NFL player's size without gear, you would need to put on considerable amounts of fat, which affects your facial appearance. I wanted to get to 235+ lbs but now I have a moon face and gut now so going back to being lean again. My face looked like Tim Tebow's but even worse since I can't grow a full beard yet:


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> This is the most that is achievable natty at 6'4"+ while being low BF:
> 
> View attachment 1245972
> View attachment 1245975
> ...


Gronk has a great physique


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Gronk has a great physique


He's someone who's a genetic freak. He's 265 lbs+ while still being <10% BF.






Similar to Zion Williamson who is 285 lbs and still low BF as well:






I don't think these are achievable natty by the average or even above average person. Only top 1%.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's someone who's a genetic freak. He's 265 lbs+ while still being <10% BF.
> 
> View attachment 1245990
> 
> ...


That’s my point. If you’re over 6’2 you need roids just to have a decent physique.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> Exactly, you wouldn't lose ALL the gains you made, but you may lose like 40% from the peak.


My point was that if you stop injecting steroids and do PCT, you will maintain your gains but unless you do TRT for the rest of your life afterwards, you will lose all your gains, why? Because you got your gains from the increase in testosterone levels, which you no longer have when you go back to being natural, so you lose all your gains.

Natural gains are different because there is muscle memory and your testosterone levels remain the same the entire time so you lose nothing, that is the difference.

You can ask anybody who has done it and they will tell you the same thing I am telling you if they are honest about how it works.
It's not that maintaining gains as a roider is impossible, but you cannot ever go back to being a natural, otherwise you lose all your gains.

The only benefit that you get with PCT is that you maintain natural testosterone production so your testicles never shrink and you can stop using steroids when you want to, it's just that you won't maintain what you gained if you do.

How is that so difficult to understand? If you could reach your natural limit in 2 cycles and then go back to not injecting, everybody would do it, but that's not how it works, steroids aren't just a shortcut, there are many disadvantages, which is why I will never do it.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You have absolute terrible genetics for getting big. And you’re a retard when it comes to actual bodybuilding info. Please don’t ever talk about steroids/gear ever again. And btw most guys that are jacked at 6’4 are using steroids.


Dude, I know people who are my height who look great as naturals, you have no idea what you're talking about, you're making this assumption based on the physique of NBA players even though those guys don't even train to look good but to succeed at their sport.

You're extremely biased and you think you're an expert when in reality, you're just an idiot. You're the one who needs to shut up.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Dude, I know people who are my height who look great as naturals, you have no idea what you're talking about, you're making this assumption based on the physique of NBA players even though those guys don't even train to look good but to succeed at their sport.
> 
> You're extremely biased and you think you're an expert when in reality, you're just an idiot. You're the one who needs to shut up.


My physique mogs yours to the moon and back JFL


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

Alesund said:


> I still have no idea why you, a mf that trained for 4 years and couldn't even bench ONE plate for a single rep, are giving advice on how steroids will affect you as if you're a experienced roider who's done a few cycles and tried out a a lot of drugs.Armchair proffessor maggots like you should gtfo your room and do something with your life.


I didn't train for 4 years, I trained only for a few months on and off and that is mostly because I was using bad programs that didn't fit well with my abilities.

I eventually realized that I make way better progress and I recover way better with high volume and high frequency for the upper body but high frequency, low volume and low exercise selection for the lower body.

I can bench press and overhead press 3 times per week with 3 sets of 4-8 and I can do bodyweight chin ups every day.
I can do squats 3 times per week with 3 sets of 4-8 and I can do deadlifts 3 times per week with 1 set of 4-8.

With just those few exercises and that little volume, I can make amazing progress, but, whenever I add in some isolation exercises for the arms, or whenever I do more for the legs, I am then unable to recover. And I did some blood tests, my testosterone levels are healthy.
So, it is just because my energy levels and my ability to lift weights is lower than the average person. This doesn't mean that I can't lift, but I need to do much less and do it more frequently instead to achieve great results.

Also, I am leaner now at 180 lbs at 23 years old than I was at 138 lbs at 18 years old, and I am at the same height as back then, so I am more muscular, it's just not visible because of my genetics.

Back in 2020, I came close to benching 135 lbs for reps, but I had to stop because of the quarantine. Then, when I started again back in January 2021, I used a program that had too many exercises and too many sets than I could handle and it made me take long breaks to recover, which gave me no progress. But now I know what I need to do to avoid this problem and to be motivated to stay consistent for many years to come.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> My physique mogs yours to the moon and back JFL


Yes, but we all have different genetics, there is nothing that can change that, I can't take a magic pill to give myself the energy to do 3 times the amount of volume that I am doing, and I can't force my body to gain muscle mass.

The thing is that I did gain a lot of strength and muscle mass but my body looks the same, that is because my genetic response to training is lower than average. This means that my genetics are probably more suited to powerlifting than bodybuilding. I can still look great but I will need to get way stronger than some guys.

So I can't settle for a 225 lb bench press, I need to aim for 315 lbs. And I can't rely on curls to build my arms because they don't help me to do that, because I gained a lot of strength on them and my arms still look the same.

Greg Doucette has said that if you have bad genetics, most of the time, steroids won't save you because you'll have a bad genetic response to the drugs, which means you won't get amazing results from them. So a true ectomorph like me can only get big with years of consistent smart training with a good program that works for me. This is also why I don't take steroids, because in my case, it wouldn't really fix the problem.

Also, until I will have reached the intermediate level of strength, you cannot judge my genetics because you have no idea what I am capable of and neither do I. That is because you can have a really bad starting point but amazing potential or vice versa.

I look the way I look because of my low strength level, which was much lower at the start. I couldn't even bench an empty bar when I started, I had to use 10 lb dumbbells, that is how weak I was. I had the physique that Captain America has before taking the supersoldier drug.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Yes, but we all have different genetics, there is nothing that can change that, I can't take a magic pill to give myself the energy to do 3 times the amount of volume that I am doing, and I can't force my body to gain muscle mass.
> 
> The thing is that I did gain a lot of strength and muscle mass but my body looks the same, that is because my genetic response to training is lower than average. This means that my genetics are probably more suited to powerlifting than bodybuilding. I can still look great but I will need to get way stronger than some guys.
> 
> ...


Imagine writing out all that when you could be lifting and actually getting bigger. @CupOfCoffee Tell this kid to shut the fuck up.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Imagine writing out all that when you could be lifting and actually getting bigger. @CupOfCoffee Tell this kid to shut the fuck up.


Yeah kid in all seriousness you need to shut up, inject some testosterone and go to the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 29, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> lol, you will remain permavirgin


Don't care, steroid faggot addict.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 31, 2021)

Colvin188 said:


> Don't care, steroid faggot addict.


ill tell you a little secret you little fag, the guy in your avi is almost certainly on roids since HS; he looks like a football player and roids are omnipresent in sports and the coaches give em to boys even as young as 14, the normie parents agree as long as its for "sports"


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 3, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> ill tell you a little secret you little fag, the guy in your avi is almost certainly on roids since HS; he looks like a football player and roids are omnipresent in sports and the coaches give em to boys even as young as 14, the normie parents agree as long as its for "sports"


Napoleone Bonaparte was on roids too


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 3, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> lol, you will remain permavirgin


Most of these high inhib losers will tbh


----------

